# Dirty Dog!



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

You didn't let him go inside and wipe himself off on the carpets? Thats what mine like to do.Usually just before company is about to arrive.:doh: The photos are great.It's like he's saying"what,thats what dogs do".:lol: 
Shane


----------

